# Does any one feed 365 Complete?



## catherine22 (3 March 2013)

I currently give my mare NAF General Purpose supplement, but shes starting to leave her food when its in there at the correct amount. I think its because of the texture of it, it's like sand!

Does anyone feed Equine Answers 365 Complete who could tell me what the consistancy of it is like, or have any other suggestions for less sandy supplements?!


----------



## live2ride (3 March 2013)

I've just started feeding it and when dry it is a bit like sand, but you don't need to put very much in per day approx 20g 
And even watered down loses its sandy appearance 

Mines quite liking it at the moment


----------



## TPO (3 March 2013)

I feed it; its a gritty consistency but mixes in well. I really like it, horse doing well on it and it's excellent value for money.

If you read the NAF ingredients you'll find a lot of 'fillers' and the likes. 365, to me, is an all around better alternative.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 March 2013)

Mine look good too and it's a small amount daily so it's good for picky ones.


----------



## alsxx (3 March 2013)

I've been feeding it for almost a month now. It's got linseed in and smells nice so good for fussy eaters, my veteran is even eating it and he turns his nose up at everything!!!


----------



## wench (3 March 2013)

I have fed it previously with no problems


----------



## catherine22 (4 March 2013)

Hmm, I might give it a try then. It can be any worse than NAF one and if the ingredients are better then all round it can only be an improvement


----------



## MillionDollar (4 March 2013)

I feed it to mine, think it's fab stuff, just looks like micronized linseed imo. It is excellent value and really has everything you need in it.


----------



## HappyHooves (4 March 2013)

I chose it because so many  of the minerals are in a format that means they can be better used by the horse. However, my vets only comment was 'why is it so low in Vit E?'


----------



## Ginger Bear (8 March 2013)

Mine have been on it for about 2 years and they look well have shiny coats.. It's got loads of good stuff in it.


----------



## hunteress (9 March 2013)

Changed this year from top spec senior its cheaper in the long run and has a better content for joints so far so good x


----------

